# Redd to the Blazers.....because we really need him



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Michael Redd would be so perfet for my beloved yet pathetic Trailblazers. Is there ANYTHING that the Blazers have that might entice the Bucks?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Zach Randolph!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Zach Randolph!


Where do I sign? Blazers get to keep Shareef AND add Redd to the mix...

Too good to be true!

PBF


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

This is if we don't want to re-sign Redd and we have no better offers:
SAR
Outlaw
Monyia
fillers
1st rounder
for
Van Horn
Smith
Redd


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Mavs Dude said:


> This is if we don't want to re-sign Redd and we have no better offers:
> SAR
> Outlaw
> Monyia
> ...



Someone on our board actually suggested a trade close to that. I think if the Blazers take back some bad contracts then they might get something done. The problem with Portland is that Redd might not sign with us after the year....even if we did overpay him. Tading for a bunch of bad contracts to rent Michael redd for 3 months would be a bad deal.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Wake up, Milwaukee, it's basketball season!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

1080 The Fan here in Portland just reported that the Blazers and Bucks are in "heavy negotiations" over the Redd + Van Horn / Shareef + 1 deal. They treated it as a "breaking news" item, and sounded like an announcement is imminent.

If this deal does go down, the Blazers are in a very good position to re-sign Redd over the summer with a nice, young core of Telfair, Redd, Miles, Zach, and Przybilla... and Bird rights to Redd that will allow them to pay him oodles more than he could get from nearly anyone else (including Cleveland if they re-sign Big Z).

PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Wake up, Milwaukee, it's basketball season!


Wabbit Season!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

